# دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع مواد تنظيف -مصنع منظفات



## مؤسسة النهرين (12 فبراير 2011)

اريد دراسة جدوى اقتصادية لمشروع مواد تنظيف -مصنع منظفات - ارجو المساعدة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (14 فبراير 2011)

اتمنى تنفع كفكرة عامةمصنع لانتاج المنظفات
اسم المشروع

الفكرة
بطاقة انتاجيه تبدأ من 50 طن شهرى
انشاء وحدة انتاجيه للدهنات واللواصق المائية التخصصية ذات الجودة العالية 
خصائص ومدخلات المشروع


قلاب بطىء +فوركليفت يدوى+2خزان فيبر 4 م+2 طلمبة رفع+2 ماكينة تعبئه
الالات والمعدات
مساحة لا تقل عن 200 متر
الموقع
مدير+فنى+ عامل انتاج+3 عامل تعبئة
القوة العامله
خامات منظفات وعبوات وكرتون
المواد الخام
كهرباء+ ماء+ صرف+ هاتف
المرافق والتسهيلات
مخرجات المشروع

نوعين منظف فلاش+جلانس+شامبو موكيت+منظف سائل عام
المنتج


توفير انواع منظفات متخصصة بجوده عالية بسعر منافس للمستورد
المنفعة الاجتماعية و الاقتصادية
اهم الخصائص الماليه

242106 تكلفة الاصول الثابته 112350
تكلفة المشروع
115756 مصروفات التأسيس 14500
رأس المال العامل
671327 
الربح المتوقع فى السنة الاولى
277% 
معدل العائد على الاستثمار


----------



## رناحميد (14 فبراير 2011)

في الملتقى هناك تقرير لدراسة الجدوى الأقتصادية للمنظفات.واعتقد انه لـ د. عثمان الراوي ......
مع التحية


----------

